# My Recent Collection ...



## gatamer (Dec 28, 2011)

0.1 B. auratum






0.1 B. boehmei






0.1 C. cyaneopubescens






0.1 E. pulcherrimaklaasi






0.1 A. metallica






0.1 P. metallica






0.1 P. regalis






0.1 P. irminia






0.1 X. immanis






0.1 T. apophysis


----------



## gatamer (Dec 31, 2011)

2 new kids ,

0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus






0.1 Lasiodora difficilis


----------



## gatamer (Jan 3, 2012)

my lovely boy Carlos curious about the collection


----------



## gatamer (Jan 4, 2012)

a surprise waiting me when i got home


----------



## gatamer (Jan 7, 2012)

my new baby  

0.1 Grammostola pulchripes


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 7, 2012)

haha..gotta love carlos


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 7, 2012)

Cute dog.  Is Carlos a purebred or a mixed breed?


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 7, 2012)

Carlos is a nice looking dog.  Cane Corso? Presa Canario?  Well done ears!  If they gotta be cropped, might as well do it right.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, I remember them from the other thread!  Next to the Rottie puts his size in perspective.


----------



## gatamer (Jan 10, 2012)

new photos 

0.1 Xenesthis immanis






0.1 Xenesthis immanis






0.1 Brachypelma boehmei






0.1 Poecilotheria metallica






0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi






bonus Brachypelma auratum


----------



## gatamer (Jan 16, 2012)

new comers to the collection ,

Pterinochilus murinus






Avicularia versicolor






Jan 15 2012 ,

0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1 Xenesthis immanis
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus

2.2 Pandinus imperator


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice collection, love ur dogs . So curious, mine likes to watch my roaches...


----------



## gatamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Hendersoniana , thank you 

my lovely girl Lasiodora difficilis , new photos 











my new female juvenile apop.






my big girl , immanisSss 






versicolor after the sunset ...


----------



## Tgrip77 (Jan 16, 2012)

nice looking spiders / pictures


----------



## matt82 (Jan 17, 2012)

Without taking anything away from your fantastic collection of Ts (and it is a fantastic collection!) the post with the Rottie and the Pitbull stole the show for me, especially the second shot; two beautiful dogs, very nicely photographed!!  I especially like that Pitbull.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 17, 2012)

Those dogs look awesome! I love the second shot.  Sweet T's, but are you doing something to change their colors?  They seem enhanced in some way.


----------



## gatamer (Jan 18, 2012)

(i'm playing with the contrast a little bit not much)

thanks for all messages 

---------- Post added 01-18-2012 at 06:51 PM ----------

let's continue


----------



## gatamer (Jan 27, 2012)

updated list ,
0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1 Xenesthis immanis
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis
2.2 Pandinus imperator


and here is my new girl , Acanthoscurria geniculata ,

















and here are my terrariums ,


----------



## gatamer (Feb 16, 2012)

Updated List - Feb-16-2012


0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata












0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum







0.1 Brachypelma auratum







0.1 Brachypelma boehmei







0.1 Brachypelma smithi







0.1 Grammostola pulchripes







0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens







0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi







0.1 Lasiodora difficilis







0.1 Avicularia versicolor







0.1 Avicularia metallica







0.1 Poecilotheria metallica







0.1 Poecilotheria regalis







0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus












0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia







0.1 Xenesthis immanis







0.2 Theraphosa apophysis












---------- Post added 02-16-2012 at 05:17 PM ----------

[/COLOR]


----------



## gatamer (Mar 14, 2012)

my latest list (3/14/2012)

Tarantulas ,
0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Avicularia avicularia 
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.1 Hysterocrates hercules
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosum
0.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.1 Poecilotheria metallica 
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis 
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis
0.1 Xenesthis immanis


---------- Post added 03-14-2012 at 12:20 PM ----------

[/COLOR]a few new photos ...

0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata






0.1 Avicularia avicularia 






0.1 Avicularia metallica






0.1 Avicularia versicolor






0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum






0.1 Brachypelma auratum






0.1 Brachypelma boehmei






0.1 Brachypelma emilia






0.1 Brachypelma smithi






0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi






0.1 Grammostola pulchripes






0.1 Haplopelma lividum






0.1 Hysterocrates hercules






0.1 Lasiodora difficilis






0.1.1 Lasiodora parahybana











0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosum






0.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor






0.1 Poecilotheria metallica 






0.1 Poecilotheria regalis






0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia






0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus











0.2 Theraphosa apophysis











0.1 Xenesthis immanis


----------



## awolfe (Mar 14, 2012)

Your photos are great. Love your collection. The pic of the dogs showing their teeth is my fav


----------



## gatamer (Apr 11, 2012)

awolfe thank you so much 


my latest list , (April/11/12)

Tarantulas ,
0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum 
0.1 Brachypelma auratum 
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.0.3 Grammostola iheringi
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.1 Hysterocrates hercules
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosum 
0.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.1 Pamphobeteus platyomma
0.1.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis
0.1 Xenesthis immanis

Scorpions ,
0.0.1 Androctonus crassicauda
0.0.1 Euscorpius italicus
1.2 Pandinus imperator



my new metallica slings ,











my new inhering slings ,
















my new juvenile female rufilata ,






my Pamphobeteus platyomma (a few new photos) ,
















my adult female emilia ,






my juvenile irminia just before molting ,


----------



## gatamer (Apr 16, 2012)

bonus shot  my lovely boy Carlos ...


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm assuming your pictures would even better without tempering so much with color temperature and contrast, but tastes vary


----------



## Furret (Apr 16, 2012)

WOW! your T's are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## hnyhny (Apr 18, 2012)

mine Poecilotheria metallica just a baby !

---------- Post added 04-18-2012 at 09:41 AM ----------

Your dog is so cute ~ ~


----------



## gatamer (May 9, 2012)

(thanks for all messages)


May 9 / 2012 , updated list 


Tarantulas ,
0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum 
0.1 Brachypelma annitha
0.1 Brachypelma auratum 
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.0.3 Grammostola iheringi
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.1 Hysterocrates hercules
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosum 
0.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.1 Pamphobeteus platyomma
0.1.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis
0.1.1 Xenesthis immanis


Scorpions ,
0.0.1 Androctonus crassicauda
0.0.1 Euscorpius italicus
1.2 Pandinus imperator


* new videos ,


[YOUTUBE]VHYpCnX2MAw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]W6wdfhhk9NI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QYOP9Cgm-Qg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AcSZ9Ke4KbA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OHBaHhGjTZk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 05-09-2012 at 05:57 PM ----------

0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni







0.1 Avicularia metallica (just after molt)







0.1 Brachypelma albiceps (my new young female girl)







0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum (my young female girl , just after molt)







0.1 Brachypelma annitha (my new girl)


----------



## Jterry (May 9, 2012)

Wow! Quite the collection you have- and I'm jealous of your setup! Someone has spent a little chunk of money on their shelving and enclosures   beautiful! I wish I had some spare cash to throw down on a better setup. Some day!
PS... SO jealous of your X. Immanis!


----------



## gatamer (Jun 10, 2012)

here is my final list 

Tarantulas ,
0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.1 Avicularia amazonica
0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.1 Avicularia huriana
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Avicularia minatrix
0.1 Avicularia urticans
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.2 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1 Brachypelma annitha
0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.1 Euathlus spec. red "Chile Flame"
0.1 Euathlus spec. Linares Chile
0.1 Euathlus spec. yellow
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.3 Grammostola formosa
0.0.3 Grammostola iheringi
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea 
0.0.1 Grammostola spec. concepcion
0.1 Grammostola spec. North
0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.1 Hysterocrates crassipes
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosum 
1.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.1 Pamphobeteus platyomma
0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.1 Poecilotheria formosa
0.1.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.2 Pterinochilus murinus
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis
0.1.1 Xenesthis immanis

Scorpions ,
0.0.1 Androctonus crassicauda
0.0.1 Euscorpius italicus
2.4 Pandinus imperator

---------- Post added 06-10-2012 at 07:00 PM ----------

a few new photos , enjoy 


adult female Lasiodora parahybana







little girl on a metal , Poecilotheria regalis ...







big adult Poecilotheria formosa







female juvenile Brachypelma albopilosum







female adult Brachypelma smithi







female sub adult Cyclosternum fasciatum







adult female Poecilotheria rufilata







adult female Brachypelma emilia


----------



## gatamer (Aug 9, 2012)

Aug. 9 2012 ,

Tarantulas ,
1.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Avicularia diversipes
0.1 Avicularia huriana
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Avicularia minatrix
0.1 Avicularia urticans
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1 Brachypelma annitha
0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
0.1 Ephebopus murinus
0.0.1 Euathlus spec. red "Chile Flame"
0.1 Euathlus spec. Linares Chile
0.1 Euathlus spec. yellow
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.1 Grammostola formosa
0.0.3 Grammostola iheringi
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Grammostola spec. concepcion
0.1 Grammostola spec. North
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Harpactira curator
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.1 Hysterocrates crassipes
0.0.2 Hysterocrates gigas
0.0.1 Idiothele mira
0.0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.0.1 Lampropelma violaceopes
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.0.2 Lasiodora klugi
0.1.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosum
0.0.1 Nhandu tripepii
0.1 Pamphobeteus antinous
0.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor 
0.1 Pamphobeteus platyomma
0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.1.5 Poecilotheria formosa
0.2.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.2 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.2 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis
0.1 Theraphosa blondi
0.1 Thrixopelma ockerti
0.2 Xenesthis immanis

Scorpions ,
1.3.3 Pandinus imperator

family is growing  a few new photos ...



Aphonopelma seemanni







Avicularia diversipes







Brachypelma albiceps







Brachypelma albopilosum







Cyclosternum fasciatum







Ephebopus murinus







Lasiodora difficilis







Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------

